# My New Cell Phone



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's got everything I need:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmmm.. -Ov- looks funny.

How does it work?


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like it has an app for sighting in a rifle ...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm super jealous of that phone. I went to Wal-mart but couldn't find one. Maybe I need to go to a specialty store.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wonder if my kid would even know what the heck that was?

Did you know that when I was a kid, we actually called a girl up and asked her out? None of that texting mumbo jumbo you young fellers do!


----------

